
All You Wanted to Know About AI from DeepMind - fiberbrb
https://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-intelligence/13060-all-you-wanted-to-know-about-ai-from-deepmind.html
======
PeterStuer
Anyone else feel Hannah Fry is the David Attenborough of nerdlife voiceovers?

